

How to Understand Typography Like a Professional Designer - Garbage
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/30065/how-to-understand-typography-like-a-professional-designer/

======
seanstickle
The graphic opening the "Typographic Terms You Should Know" section is
seriously broken. Arrows point to all sorts of wrong things. With a graphic
like that, on a topic so graphically important, my rule of thumb is to
disregard the article rather than spend the time to discern what is true and
what is false in the text.

But if you're interested in typography, by all means buy "The Elements of
Typographic Style" which is a sound and beautiful work on the subject.

~~~
limedaring
Another great book, introductory and small but still really great info is
<http://www.papress.com/thinkingwithtype/>.

------
GiraffeNecktie
Title is a bit misleading. It's actually just a brief introduction to
typefaces and contains almost nothing about how professional designers work
with typography.

~~~
coderdude
I don't see anything in the title about working with typography. It suggests
you will understand typography (like a professional designer does).

------
marcusbooster
The most important thing I've learned is that every (good) typeface is
designed for a specific reason, otherwise they would have used an existing
one. That reason may be overcoming a technical limitation of the time, or
there is a quality in the content that needs additional emphasis.

All of the great typefaces have some kind of history. An original use case
(the brief), influences, designer biography, etc. - which can be looked up on
wikipedia or elsewhere. As a general rule, if your project meets the original
requirements of the typeface, it should be appropriate. Sometimes a face will
pick up additional cultural connotations along the way, depending where it's
used. And great graphic designers know when they can mix-and-match history for
style.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
>The most important thing I've learned is that every (good) typeface is
designed for a specific reason

Making money is probably the specific reason in an awful lot of cases.

